
Plates - plates
Plates is a place for stories. For creating relationships. For following what matters to you the most. But most important, for living life together.
Plates seamlessly stitches all photos clicked at an event, or clicked around a common theme and interest by different people at one place. One or a few publishers can post photos on anything relevant to the plate for any number of followers.<p>Create a plate on any topic, passion, event or anything. Search and invite friends, family or anyone to your plate. Publish great photos on anything relevant to the plate. You can not only create a plate, but also join one.
======
plates
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.plates](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.plates)

